# Trails with waterfalls??



## Bumpsis (Mar 14, 2006)

I'm looking for hiking suggestions in the White Mountains for trails that include waterfalls.  
I was rather surprised that the AMC guide's index doesn't include that topic.

So far,  I've hiked the Falling Waters trail number of times and visted Bridal Veil Falls as well. I also really like the Beaver Brook trail on Moosilauke,  but I'm sure there must a number of equally beautiful falls and cascades out there. 

I realize that there isn't  much snow melt feeding the brooks at this point but still, worth a visit. Next to autumn, early spring is my favorite time to hit the trails - no bugs!!!


----------



## riverc0il (Mar 14, 2006)

Waterfalls of the White Mountains by Bolnick is essential reading.  I suspect there might actually be a decent amount of rain and snow melt feeding a lot of waterfalls right now, actually.  Normally, peak viewing wouldn't be for a little while longer, but it is definitely time now to get out there if you want to see them flowing high.  The higher peaks definitely still have snow up high.  Crystal Cascade off the Tuckerman Ravine Trail is probably flowing really good right now.  You could combine that with a hike up to the ravine and possibly a ski  Glen Ellis Falls is also right off Route 16 and makes a good combo.  Arethusa Falls and Bemis Falls is a good combo for a popular hike.


----------



## Mike P. (Mar 15, 2006)

Glen Ellis, Crystal & Thompson, near Wildcat can be done in a couple of hours as each are just a short distance off of Route 16 in the Pinkham area.

19 Mile is a nice trail, no water falls per se, but the trail follows the river for quite a while & there are cascades.

The AT from Lonesome to the Parkway, I don't have my WMG is that Cascades trail or Basin Cascades?  

The Ammo trail has gem Pool & the Gorge + cascades above too.


----------



## MichaelJ (Mar 15, 2006)

Some others are Sabbaday Falls (more of a 5-minute walk than a hike), Champney Falls on the way up Chocorua, Giant and Dryad Falls up in the Mahoosucs make a nice loop including Dream Lake, Bridle Veil Falls up the Coppermine Trail, Ripley Falls (about a 15-minute easy walk), and the peaceful, lovely Thoreau Falls.


----------



## TenPeaks (Mar 15, 2006)

*waterfalls*

I was also going to suggest Champney Falls heading up Mt. Chocorua, but MichaelJ beat me to it. Hmmm... what else? There's a couple of cascades on the AZ trail heading out of Crawford Notch and there's always Zealand Falls. However, this time of year the road is closed so that adds quite a bit of walking to get to the falls and hut.

There are also several waterfalls accessible from the Appalachia parking lot. The Waterfalls of the White Mountains book describes a loop to hit many of those falls.


----------



## Vortex (Mar 15, 2006)

I have that book and love this topic. 

 Loop trails with waterfalls are what my family tries to do.
 Excellent thread.

  Nice Lincs Michael J.

 I hate to admit it.. I 'm thinking about the seasons changing.
 When the skiing season ends I change my method of getting up the mountain.


----------



## Mike P. (Mar 15, 2006)

You will want to hit Champney when it's flowing, I was there a few October's ago (last October would have been something)  & the meager flow was somewhat disapointing which might be said about any waterfall.

Zealand is nice, when the road is open, an easy walk or approximately 3 miles along the river/stream.

The brook crossings on the A-Z trail show that when the snow is melting (& rain) that they would be good cascades to see.  The ones from Appalachia while nice in April & may I believe are usually okay most of the year too.

The trail up East Royce follows the brook with many Cascades & the Rattle River trail up Shelbourne Moriah is nice too.

There is a bushwhack off of Gale River which brings you up an old abandoned trail to some falls & you can bushwhack to the Raymond Cataract but these require quite a bit of work.


----------



## Bumpsis (Mar 15, 2006)

Big thanks everyone!!
Looks like I've got some nice targets.
Great pictures  MichaelJ - thanks for sharing.


----------



## ski_resort_observer (Mar 20, 2006)

The book River suggested is a good one if ya like checking out waterfalls. Might have it at your local library.

Your right about the weather, temps in the mid 20's to low 30's in the White's so there isn't going to be much melting going on right now. It won't be long tho. If you like taking photographs of waterfalls like me, I wait till there is alittle flora action going on so I usually wait till May. Part of it is a matter of timing depending on the snowpack and the temps. 

I don't have any scanned pics of NH waterfalls but here is a pic of a waterfalls in Vermont not on any maps and it is right off the Roxbury/Warren Gap rd. Since it has no official name I named it Dog River Falls since it is near the headwaters of the Dog River.


----------



## Bumpsis (Mar 20, 2006)

That's a very picture - I'll definitely seek out this waterfall as well. It's rather close to one of my most favorite campgrounds, Mountain Trails just north of Warren, VT. The campground is sort of "secret" place (very simple, quiet) so on one hand I'm hesitant to "out" it, on the other hand, it's a private campground so I hope they prosper and keep the place going.

Photography Question:

Did you shoot the picture of that waterfall with film or digital camera?. If digital, did it have manual controls for shutter and aperture?

 I really like the misting effect of the running water. I know how to do it with a film camera (slow down the shutter speed, camera on a tripod, of course), but I just bought a digital camera and I don't think I have any extensive manual overrides.


----------



## ski_resort_observer (Mar 20, 2006)

Bumpsis said:
			
		

> That's a very picture - I'll definitely seek out this waterfall as well. It's rather close to one of my most favorite campgrounds, Mountain Trails just north of Warren, VT. The campground is sort of "secret" place (very simple, quiet) so on one hand I'm hesitant to "out" it, on the other hand, it's a private campground so I hope they prosper and keep the place going.
> 
> Photography Question:
> 
> ...



It was taken with a manual only film camera, Nikon FM. Maybe 1/8.  I have a fairly cheap digital camera(6 megs) and it has manual override so it can shoot at a slow shutter speed enough to produce the effect. But not as well as a film camera.  Surprised your camera does not have a shutter/apeture priority setting.


----------



## Bumpsis (Mar 20, 2006)

I'm fairly new to the digital world. Upon re-reading the manual I did find out that I can slow down the shutter to 1 second. That's probably slow enough to blurr moving water.

I'm still very fond of my film SLR with full manual controls but it's a big and heavy clunker. I wanted something compact with a good zoom on it so I can stick it in pocket. I had to accept a few compromises. I got a Panasonic Lumix DMC LZ2. So far, I'm happy with it but I really didn't push it beyond just happy snapshots.


----------

